# Look 566 - Impressions and Reviews???



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Anyone spend any time on the new 566 frame, yet? If so, how does it compare to the other frames (i.e. 585, 586, or 595)?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Better yet has anyone actually seen one outside of Interbike yet?


----------

